# Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 280 Kurztest



## ZeroKey (14. September 2020)

Guten Tag allerseits!

Ich habe mich nach über 10 Jahren mit dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn dazu durch gerungen, mir eine AiO Lösung für meine CPU zuzulegen.
Nach zwei Tagen Internet Recherche habe ich mich für den Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 280 entschieden. Primär wegen dem Kupfer Radiator und der Pumpe. Aber auch wegen der Möglichkeit, das System später erweitern zu können.


*Das Testsystem*
Intel i7-7700k bei 4,8Ghz und einem AVX offset von 200Mhz. Die CPU läuft mit einer Core Voltage von 1,33V und einer SA Voltage von 1,25V.
Ihr Zuhause findet die CPU auf einem MSI Z170A Gaming M5. Welches ebenfalls mit 32GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200MHz RAM bestückt ist. Dieser läuft bei 2600MHz 16-18-18-39 und 1,35V.
Als Pixelkanone ist eine Gigabyte RTX2070 WindForce 3X verbaut. Diese erreicht im Boost 1860MHz core clock.
Umgeben wird das Ganze von einem Corsair Obsidian 750D. Für Durchzug sorgen zwei 140mm intake Lüfter in der Front, ein 120mm intake Lüfter am Boden und ein 140mm exhaust Lüfter im Heck. Der 280mm Radiator ist unter der Decke montiert und die Lüfter sind als push exhaust angebracht.
Als Wärmeleitpaste wurde die von Alphacool beigelegte verwendet, da sich die vorrätige als unzureichend herausstellte und unter Prime95 sofort TJmax (100°C) erreicht wurde.


*Einbau und Lautstärke*
Frisch aus der Verpackung macht das System einen wertigen Eindruck. Die Schläuche sind fest und knicken selbst bei engen Radien nicht. Es sind keine Mängel zu finden, oder Stellen an denen offensichtlich gespart wurde. Manko ist allerdings der Zusammenbau, welcher auf Grund der vielen Kleinteile, die nicht vormontiert sind, recht pfriemelig ist.

Die Pumpe ist bei maximaler Drehzahl kaum hörbar und lässt sich nicht von den Geräuschen der anderen im Gehäuse vorhandenen Lüfter unterscheiden. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter können bei maximaler Drehzahl schon mal auffällig werden. Wer hier also mehr ruhe haben möchte, sollte diese austauschen. Sind alle Lüfter, mit Ausnahme der Radiator Lüfter, ausgeschaltet, ist bei genauem hinhören das sehr leise Sirren der Pumpe wahrzunehmen.


*Temperaturen *
Alle Tests wurden bei maximaler Pumpendrehzahl gemacht. Die Temperaturen wurden mit GPU-Z und MSI Afterburner gemessen. Raumtemperatur war während der Tests ca. 23.5°C. Das Gehäuse war geschlossen, allerdings wurde die vordere Abdeckung vor den Lüftern entfernt, der Staubfilter war weiterhin verbaut.


Im idle pendelt sich die CPU bei ca. 50°C ein. Auch browsen ändert daran nichts. Die Geschwindigkeit der Radiator Lüfter hat hier keinen Unterschied gemacht.
Unter Prime95 im maximalen torture test schnellt die CPU auf 94°C und bleibt dort. Auch nach 10 min bleibt die CPU bei 94°C. Auf Grund der Berechnungen die Prime95 ausführt, greift hier das AVX offset, wodurch die CPU bei 4,6GHz läuft.

Als nächstes habe ich eine Auswahl an Spielen getestet.
Anno 1800 High settings 2560x1440 ist eher GPU limitiert und produziert keine sonderlich erhöhten Temperaturen. Der Schnitt lag hier bei 64°C.
Cities Skylines High settings 2560x1440 hingegen ist sehr CPU lastig, vor allem in großen Städten. An der anspruchsvollsten Stelle einer 220k Einwohner Stadt lag die Durchschnittstemperatur bei 75°C. Im allgemeinen Spielbetrieb fiel der Durchschnitt auf 69°C.
DOOM Vulkan Ultra settings 2560x1440 ist keine Herausforderung für das Testsystem. Der Temperaturdurchschnitt liegt hier bei 66°C.
Abschließend habe ich noch Escape from Tarkov High settings 2560x1440 getestet. Das Spiel ist ebenfalls GPU limitiert. Der Temperaturdurchschnitt lag hier bei 64°C, wobei währen des Ladebildschirms Spitzentemperaturen von 74°C erreicht wurden.


*Fazit*
Im Vergleich zu meinem Doppelt bestückten Alpenföhn Matterhorn lässt sich nur ein sehr geringer Temperaturunterschied feststellen. Die Spitzentemperaturen fallen sehr ähnlich aus, allerdings ist die CPU im Schnitt 5°C kälter. Größter Vorteil des Alphacool Eisbaer 280 ist seine Lautstärke. Auch bei längeren gaming sessions bleibt das System leise.
Abschließend sollte ich noch etwas zu den allgemein sehr hohen Temperaturen der CPU sagen. Der Intel i7-7700k läuft generell sehr heiß. Dieß wurde von Intel bestätigt, allerdings wurde nie versucht das Problem zu beheben. Intels Empfehlung für die 7700k CPUs ist, sie nicht zu übertakten. Der Standard Takt der CPU ist 4,2GHz mit einem boost Takt von 4,5Ghz.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. September 2020)

Also bei mir ist der 12 Volt Betrieb einfach unerträglich und die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind in allen Zuständen zu laut, wenn man eine Wakü will soll es doch im Idle eigentlich fast nicht hörbar sein ... sorry aber das ist aus dem Karton einfach nicht der Fall!


----------



## ZeroKey (14. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der 12 Volt Betrieb einfach unerträglich und die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind in allen Zuständen zu laut, wenn man eine Wakü will soll es doch im Idle eigentlich fast nicht hörbar sein ... sorry aber das ist aus dem Karton einfach nicht der Fall!


Der Airflow in deinem Case ist eher bescheiden, außer du hast das XL Pro. Die kleinen Schlitze an der Vorderseite des Case reichen nicht wirklich aus, um genug Luft in das case zu bringen, wenn du hinten und oben alle Plätze mit Lüftern belegt hast. Es kann auch sein, dass die Pumpe im erweiterten System mehr zu kämpfen hat und deswegen lauter ist. Meine ist zumindest flüster leise.

Edit: Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass meine Pumpe nicht mit dem mitgelieferten SATA-Adapter angeschlossen ist. Stattdessen habe ich sie an eine Scythe Kaze Master II angeschlossen und kann somit die Drehzahl frei regeln.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. September 2020)

So so interessante Theorie die du da hast ... ich habe natürlich das System auch im offenen Aufbau getestet und das ist die Pumpe auch hörbar bei 12 Volt, aber nicht so unerträglich laut (damit ist natürlich keine Lautstärke eines startenden Düsenjets gemeint ) wie im verbauten Zustand. Das liegt mitnichten an zu warmer Luft, es liegt am Aufschwingen bei bestimmten Frequenzen! Die Pumpe ist erst bei 6,8 Volt in meinem System leiser als meine bei 650 U/min unter Last drehenden Silent Wings 3. Diese werden übrigens hervorragend von meiner Aquaero 6 LT geregelt und zwar nach Wassertemperatur. Das meine *beiden* Pumpen natürlich auch an die Aquaero angeschlossen sind sollte selbstredend sein. Dein Hinweis mit den nicht genutzten SATA-Adapter ist auch eher obsolet.

PS: Wenn ich die Front und den Staubfilter wegmache fallen die Temperaturen ca. 3 Grad ab beim Wasser bei gleicher Lüftereinstellung. Selbst wenn ich beide Pumpen laufen lasse bei 12 Volt ist die der Eisbear immer der lauteste Part, aber keine Angst auch die der Eiswolf ist hörbar und von wirklich silent weit weg, außer du empfindest einen tiefen surrenden Ton als silent. Alles was bei mir lauter ist als die SW 3 bei 650 U/min ( ab da ist dann schon ein Luftrauschen hörbar in einem stillen Raum) ist halt in meinen Augen nicht leise genug und das sind beide Pumpen devinitiv bei 12 Volt!


----------



## ZeroKey (15. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So so interessante Theorie die du da hast ... ich habe natürlich das System auch im offenen Aufbau getestet und das ist die Pumpe auch hörbar bei 12 Volt, aber nicht so unerträglich laut (damit ist natürlich keine Lautstärke eines startenden Düsenjets gemeint ) wie im verbauten Zustand. Das liegt mitnichten an zu warmer Luft, es liegt am Aufschwingen bei bestimmten Frequenzen! Die Pumpe ist erst bei 6,8 Volt in meinem System leiser als meine bei 650 U/min unter Last drehenden Silent Wings 3. Diese werden übrigens hervorragend von meiner Aquaero 6 LT geregelt und zwar nach Wassertemperatur. Das meine *beiden* Pumpen natürlich auch an die Aquaero angeschlossen sind sollte selbstredend sein. Dein Hinweis mit den nicht genutzten SATA-Adapter ist auch eher obsolet.
> 
> PS: Wenn ich die Front und den Staubfilter wegmache fallen die Temperaturen ca. 3 Grad ab beim Wasser bei gleicher Lüftereinstellung. Selbst wenn ich beide Pumpen laufen lasse bei 12 Volt ist die der Eisbear immer der lauteste Part, aber keine Angst auch die der Eiswolf ist hörbar und von wirklich silent weit weg, außer du empfindest einen tiefen surrenden Ton als silent. Alles was bei mir lauter ist als die SW 3 bei 650 U/min ( ab da ist dann schon ein Luftrauschen hörbar in einem stillen Raum) ist halt in meinen Augen nicht leise genug und das sind beide Pumpen devinitiv bei 12 Volt!



Okay, mit zwei Pumpen ist meine Theorie natürlich hinfällig. Interessant zu sehen, wie viel unterschied die Front macht. 3°C Wasser ist schon ordentlich.
Vibrationen habe ich kaum bzw. so wenig, dass die Gehäuselüfter mehr vibrieren. Macht also keinen Unterschied.

Vielleicht haben wir beide deutlich andere Ansprüche an Lautstärke. Ist schließlich das erste mal, dass ich mir Wasser ins Gehäuse stecke. Oder aber bei dir läuft tatsächlich etwas nicht ganz richtig. Aber anscheinend hast du ja bereits genug getestet, um die Eventualität auszuschließen. Im Hinblick auf die Geldsumme, die du investiert hast, würde ich auf meine erste Annahme tippen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. September 2020)

Mit absoluter Sicherheit haben wir unterschiedliche Anspruch an die Lautstärke eines Wakü Systems, denn solange deine Graka luftgekühlt ist hast du einen Hybrid, den ich z.B nur solange hätte um zu testen ob eine neue Graka in meinem System funktioniert bei Tausch.   

Du kannst dir auch sicher sein das bei mir alles richtig läuft, denn das macht es schon seit drei Jahren in dieser Konfig. 
Obwohl andere (Igor) behaupten das gedrosselte DC-LT 2600 Pumpen ziemlich schnell den Geist aufgeben, weil sie halt nicht für gedrosselten Betrieb gedacht sind. Du drosselst sie ja nicht, weil halt alles andere lauter ist in deinem System ... wobei wir wieder bei der Lautstärke wären. ^^

Deine Theorie ist auch ohne zweite Pumpe nicht haltbar, denn für mein System reicht eine Pumpe völlig. Die der Eiswolf ist der beabsichtigten Redundanz geschuldet und läuft nicht mit. 

Die Eisbear ist nicht übel, aber sie hat ihre Ecken und Kanten ... oh Wortspiel ... das war der der Grund warum ich sie damals kaufte ich mochte das Bauhaus Design. 


PS: Kleiner Insider von mir ... spätestens bei deinem ersten Nachfüllen (denn das wirst du Dank Diffusion nach ca. einem Jahr machen müssen) wirst du die Eisbear verfluchen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. September 2020)

Geht es hier um die alte Revision oder der neuen "Aurora"?
Denn da sind jedenfalls Unterschiede vorhanden und die fangen bereits beim Schlauch an.

Von solch einem Kurztest würde ich Bilder auch gut finden, dann kann man sich alles schön ansehen.


----------



## ZeroKey (15. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Geht es hier um die alte Revision oder der neuen "Aurora"?
> Denn da sind jedenfalls Unterschiede vorhanden und die fangen bereits beim Schlauch an.
> 
> Von solch einem Kurztest würde ich Bilder auch gut finden, dann kann man sich alles schön ansehen.


Gut das du es sagst, da habe ich nicht dran gedacht. Das füge ich noch hinzu. Ist der Aurora.

Bilder habe ich nicht gemacht, weil ich ein Fan von Funktion vor Aussehen bin und dadurch das System schlechter aussehen lassen würde. Aber hier ist trotzdem ein Bild vom System.
Ich bin kein Fan von dem ganzen RGB gedöns, deswegen ist es auch nicht an. Nur die Grafikkarte leuchtet noch, weil die Software von Gigabyte, mit welcher man die Beleuchtung deaktivieren kann, mit anderen Programmen interferiert und generell eher nervig ist. Den DVD Brenner mit IDE Anschluss kann man gerne ignorieren *duck weg*

Edit und off-topic: Meine letzte Grafikkarte war eine 970 und da konnte man im Afterburner noch schon mit core clock, core voltage usw spielen. Die RTX 2070 hat zwar noch die gleichen Regler, allerdings kann man es sich schenken, an den herum zu spielen, weil wirklich alles übers power limit geregelt wird. Man kann also die core voltage bis Anschlag drehen und nichts ändert sich, weil das BIOS die voltage über das power limit selber regelt. gleiches gilt bis zu einem gewissen Punkt für core clock. Finde ich irgend wie enttäuschend, dass man da nicht mehr selber dran darf. Zumindest nicht ohne BIOS-mod.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. September 2020)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> ... da habe ich nicht dran gedacht. Das füge ich noch hinzu. Ist der Aurora.



Echt jetzt? Dann hätte man sich ja den Diskurs sparen können. 



> Bilder habe ich nicht gemacht, weil ich ein Fan von Funktion vor Aussehen bin und dadurch das System schlechter aussehen lassen



Ich habe eine andere Vermutung warum von dir keine Bilder kamen ...*huststaubighust* 

Ändere deinen Threadtitel bitte!


----------



## IICARUS (15. September 2020)

Da gibt es einige Unterschiede.

D-RGB Lüfter + Pumpe
Schlauch ist nun 13/8 Weichmacher frei und dadurch kann der auch nicht abknicken
Pumpe soll leise sein
Anschlüsse und Schnellkupplungen sind neu
Wir haben die Lüfter in 120mm und was ich daran bemängle ist das diese nur bis 850 U/min runter geregelt werden können. Daher bekommt man diese Lüfter in Idle nicht ganz so leise. Mit 2000 U/min können sie aber auch sehr laut werden. Bei uns laufen die Lüfter zwischen 850-1300 U/min und dann geht es noch mit der Lautstärke der Lüfter.

Wir haben aber auch ein 140mm Lüfter davon als Gehäuselüfter verbaut und der lässt sich soweit ich mich richtig erinnere bis 450 U/min runter regeln.

Als wir unsere AIO geliefert bekommen haben hatte ich sie  kurz an meinem Rechner zum Testen angeschlossen und mein Rechner ist komplett lautlos, egal ob Last oder Idle. Beim einschalten des Rechners musste ich ins Sichtfenster der Pumpe schauen, da ich den anscheint hatte das sie nicht lief. Die Pumpe lief aber, da ich sie drehen sehen konnte und in der Hand konnte ich auch keine Vibration spüren.

Mir ist nicht bekannt was daran nun verbessert wurde, aber die Pumpe ist in der Tat sehr leise. Gut im verbautem Zustand kann sich das immer ändern, weil ein Kühler nicht entkoppelt werden kann, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern die Lüfter abgestellt zu haben und wir konnten die Pumpe nicht raus hören.

Pumpe läuft mit etwa 2650 U/min.

Wir habe aber unsere AIO etwas umgebaut... aber mehr dazu kannst in meinem Thema dazu lesen.





						[HowTo] Alphacool Eisbaer erweitern / umbauen
					

Wir habe letztens eine Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut.  Bei der alten Version werden noch Schläuche aus Gummi und Knickschutzfedern verwendet, bei der Aurora ist Weichmacher freier Schlauch in Schwarz verwendet worden. Der Unterschied liegt auch darin das 13/8...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




In meinem Thema habe ich heute ein paar Bilder des Rechners eingestellt.
Es handelt sich aber um den Rechner meines Sohnes, daher kann ich nicht viel mehr Berichten als was ich dort bereits eingestellt habe.


----------



## ZeroKey (15. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Dann hätte man sich ja den Diskurs sparen können.


Ja, da habe ich einfach nicht dran gedacht. Ist halt das neuste System und deswegen war ich davon ausgegangen, dass jedem klar ist, dass der Aurora gemeint ist.


Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich habe eine andere Vermutung warum von dir keine Bilder kamen ...*huststaubighust*



Ich bin nicht so der Pingel was das angeht. So lange die Kühlleistung nicht leidet, ist es mir egal. Aber der Staub ist definitiv einer der Faktoren, die unter


ZeroKey schrieb:


> das System schlechter aussehen lassen


 fallen.
Der Mangel an RGB wäre ein weiterer. RGB gehört heutzutage zum guten Ton und wertet ein System optisch auf. Ich selber halten davon zwar nichts, aber das scheint zumindest die Mehrheitsmeinung zu sein.


Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ändere deinen Threadtitel bitte!


Titel ist geändert.





IICARUS schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige Unterschiede.
> 
> D-RGB Lüfter + Pumpe
> Schlauch ist nun 13/8 Weichmacher frei und dadurch kann der auch nicht abknicken
> ...



Das hatte ich in meinen Recherchen auch gelesen. Weshalb ich mich für den Aurora und nicht das alte Modell entschieden habe.

Die Pumpe läuft bei mir mit 2430 U/min und ist wie erwähnt lautlos. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind in der Tat unter Volllast sehr laut. Weil der 280mm Radiator absolut kein Problem damit hat, die maximal Abwärme der CPU zu schlucken, laufen die Lüfter dauerhaft bei 800-900 U/min. Die Grafikkarte übertönt sowieso alles, sobald die unter Last ist. Somit fallen die minimal lauteren Lüfter nicht auf. Sollten sie mich dennoch stören, kann ich sie durch die zwei 140mm Silent Wings 3, die vorher an der Stelle des Radiators saßen, ersetzen.


----------

